# Top shelf work...



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I make my own lures but am always ready to learn more. I friend of mine who owns Gaji Lures sent me these. While I know how they are made, I do not know how to make them yet. The top one is a 9" head and the other two are 7" ones.I'm going to get them wet as soon as I can.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful lures. Good job


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The more involved you are in the fishing, i.e. making your own lures etc... the more sweet the catch is! Keep learning and when you learn how to make them teach me!!

Robert


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

They are sweet lures. I had good producing one a while ago in Samoa.

Robert......I may ask you the head up my "R and D Dept". What you think? Always looking to get them inthe hands of fisherman who know what they are doing. Thanks again


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome looking lures. How do they run?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

The too one has a flat too and is keel weighted. The inverted slanted nose will cause it to dive deeper then pop the surface. The small plunger will rise and fall with a good trail. The bullet will ride just below the surface. Varyinng actions for. sure.


----------

